# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  World of Warcraft + Synergy + Cedega = Mouse problems!

## guarnibl

Alright,

I've got Edgy Eft running the latest version of Cedega, nVidia beta driver for Beryl usage, along with the latest version of World of warcraft.

I'm using Synergy2 so I can mouse over to this machine from my windows machine (for whatever reason, ubuntu refused to install on it).

However, when I play WoW over Synergy, the mouse look goes NUTS on my linux desktop. I cannot for the life of me get it to work. If I do it from server -> client where the client is a windows machine, everything's golden.

Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## guarnibl

Bump;

Is this a post more for Cedega / Synergy?

----------


## Ferrat

Have you tried via wine? 

Otherwise I think the problem is with Synergy since it's only that feature that goes mad

----------


## guarnibl

yea.. does it with wine too. oh well.

----------


## Sammi

http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/

That's one powerful application you are discussing. Veeery cool  :Cool:  Thanks for mentioning it, so I could go out and discover it right now. Maybe I'll try it out with my desktop and laptop computer  :Very Happy:

----------


## de_RiN

I used to dual box from XP to XP using synergy. If I had WoW running on the client with Relative mouse movement and in windowed mode. It worked with the correct mouse movement.

Now, when I try the same settings using XP as server for synergy and Edgy Eft as a client (running Synergy, Wine and WoW) the mouse movement won't be stable.

Anyone know why the mouse movement in-game doesn't work like the pointer in the OS?

----------


## airtonix

> Bump;
> 
> Is this a post more for Cedega / Synergy?


 im running the synergy server on windows whilst playing wow, with a dapper box to the left of my "shitehawk" windows system.  (hehe get it? longhorn -> vista -> shitehawk..... bovinity to bottom rung bird by way of katmandu? cows->mountains->birds)  wow strange about the katmandu and nepal....the windows codenames are related to  a pub and two mountains.....gee the uslesss things i spew out.  anyway,....my synergy behaves fine. but then again im not running edgey nor wow through cedega.   so...yeah....well

----------

